# looking for plans for a nice solar oven



## furandfeathersfarm (Jan 21, 2012)

Ive been looking for some solar oven plans. But the only ones I can find look cheap and made of cardboard. I want to build a nice solar oven. Hubby works in a machining shop so if it needs some welding, thats fine. I really want something like the Global Sun Oven but cant really get a good enough view so hubby can re-create one. Any ideas?


----------



## rhrobert (Apr 27, 2009)

http://solarcooking.org/plans/

If you are looking for more of a permanent option, this would be a nice one to build:
http://solarcooking.org/plans/Presentacio-forn-solar-cob-en.pdf


----------

